# MP3 Software



## Justus (28. Dezember 2001)

Kennt jemad eine gute Freeware Anwendung, mit der man MP3 Dateien bearbeiten, also schneiden, Echo hinzufügen ... 

Justus


----------



## x-Reality (22. Februar 2002)

Hi!

Schau da einfach mal vorbei http://home.wanadoo.nl/felsmu/ahhhtools/tools.html unter Editoren.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## x-Reality (22. Februar 2002)

Bin auf der Suche nach guter Musik Software also Editoren und Mix Programme. Einfach alles gute was man so braucht. Bitte sagt mir doch mal so die besten Programme. Würd mich über Infos freuen. Danke schon mal.

Gruss x-Reality


----------



## AKM<2b> (22. Februar 2002)

Wie schon gesagt... Reason, Cubase, Fruityloops und das allerbeste Mixprogramm ist der Traktor DJ-Mixer (auto beatmatching vom feinsten)

2b


----------



## Justus (22. Februar 2002)

Danke schön!!!


----------

